
4 Keys to a Clean Angular Implementation - douche
https://www.simple-talk.com/dotnet/net-development/4-keys-clean-angular-implementation/
======
Pherdnut
Or just use a framework written by people with enough web UI experience to see
Angular for the wheel-reinventing, best practice and performance-murdering
charlatan that it is. Java teams love it. There should be no greater flashing
illuminated red flag to a web developer than that.

